# Is there any part of big government that you are happy with?



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Just thought I'd take a poll to see if anyone has any likes.:grin:


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

No, no and no.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

that they are in Washington and I'm in Queensland, can't help but be happy with that


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Not a single thing. Not one iota. 

I had to call the IRS this morning to sort out some stuff they had wrong on my business taxes. While I was on hold the recording kept saying they were busy helping other "customers", like I have some kind of choice in paying those assholes their shakedown money.

I want a government small enough to drown in a bathtub. As for the rest of them, into the wood chipper.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Inor said:


> Not a single thing. Not one iota.
> 
> I had to call the IRS this morning to sort out some stuff they had wrong on my business taxes. While I was on hold the recording kept saying they were busy helping other "customers", like I have some kind of choice in paying those assholes their shakedown money.
> 
> I want a government small enough to drown in a bathtub. As for the rest of them, into the wood chipper.


speaking of the chipper, have you been watching FARGO? It ended the other night. It basically ended the same way the movie did, with the guy running across the lake. There was no chipper scene though.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> speaking of the chipper, have you been watching FARGO? It ended the other night. It basically ended the same way the movie did, with the guy running across the lake. There was no chipper scene though.


I don't watch TV. But I did notice they made the movie into a series. Is it any good?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Only one I can think of is the National Weather Service / Storms Prediction Center. 
I use quite of few of their products/data and I actually think they do a pretty good job.

What I can't figure out was why the weather service like a bunch of other departments purchased a bunch of
.40 HP ammo ? Do you really need to be armed to hurricane hunt or look at radar?


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

Government = necesary evil........ Big Government = BIG EVIL


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

NASA
Weather Service


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

National Weather Service I would keep. IF they don't have their own swat team.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Other than the Armed Services, nothing pleases me with the Federal Government.
A Good Start would be to;

Immediately reduce the size and budget of EVERY Department by 10%.
Immediately Repeal every EPA Regulation enacted since 2006.
Immediately Balance the Budget, no money is spent without it being earned.
TERM LIMITS on the lifetime crooks in Congress who have been spending our money like drunk fools.

Oct 1, 2014 Eliminate the Budgets of the following by another 80%;
Department of Agriculture 

Department of Commerce 
Department of Defense 
Department of Defense Inspector General 
Department of Education (ED) 
Department of Energy (DOE) 
Department of Health and Human Services 
Department of Homeland Security (DHS) 
Department of Housing and Urban Development (HUD) 
Department of Justice (DOJ) 
Department of Labor (DOL) 
Department of State (DOS) 
Department of the Interior (DOI) 
Department of the Treasury 
Department of Transportation (DOT) 
Totally eliminate the EPA.

January 1, 2015...More of the same.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

When I think of "big government" I think of parts of it that run outside of the constitutional mandates, cause the need for stripping citizens of their wealth, or runs contrary to its primary reason of existence, which is to protect our liberty.

This being said, the national weather service is about the only one I can give my stamp of approval.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

NO, anything government does private business could probably do better and cheaper. The military use to be pretty good at it's job til they let government /politicians get to involved, now even the military is all about money and government power/control. Current politicians should be executed at the end of they're terms til all current politicians are dead to help clean up the government and terms should be at least two three year terms and never allowed to work for government again, that includes the supreme court. No career government jobs and limit the number of aids/assistants all politicians can have. All laws passed must cover any and all politicians and no pensions and major bills must have 2/3rds vote to pass. If a new law is passed any law in conflict must be repealed. Any law/bill asking for a tax or monies must be put up for a public vote to be enacted. No "legal" loop hole language in any law/bill they must be written in pain language. No amendments/riders are to be added to any bill to get a bill passed. All bills/laws must be posted in complete form to be seen by the public before being voted for. All voting should be done without others knowing how the politicians voted until the voting is finial then the vote is shown and how each congress member voted.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy, do not forget the DEA.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd keep NASA, the National Weather Service and the US armed forces, including the Coast Guard. Nothing else.


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

With the amount of air traffic handled everyday the FAA does a decent job. Sure they screw up but at least they arent the DOJ


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Spacex has proven that NASA can also be replaced by private industry. I'd keep all branches of the armed forces, the FAA, the NTSB and the USGS. Everything else would fall into private hands. Oh, and I'd keep the IRS. lol


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Doesn't the Dept of Education have a swat team? smh

Here is a good story y'all should read

Davy Crocket and Farmer Bunce: "Not yours to give"


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

Actually, I have been very happy with and thankful for the VA.

I spent months at Bethesda, then the VA picked up my care immediately after I was retired. Sure, you have to wait for routine appt's. But, fingers crossed I have always gotten good care.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NSA,ATF,DHS,IRS,EPA and most federal judges must be stopped. They are to far out of control to fix by changing a few people.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Under the 10th Amendment how do these Departments exist?

Department of Agriculture (eliminate or defund)
Department of Commerce (eliminate or defund)
Department of Defense (might be ok as part of the military)
Department of Defense Inspector General (eliminate or defund)
Department of Education (ED) (eliminate or defund)
Department of Energy (DOE) (eliminate or defund)
Department of Health and Human Services (eliminate or defund)
Department of Homeland Security (DHS) (eliminate or defund)
Department of Housing and Urban Development (HUD) (eliminate or defund)
Department of Homeland Security (DHS) (eliminate or defund)
Department of Justice (DOJ) (eliminate or defund)
Department of Labor (DOL) (eliminate or defund)
Department of State (DOS) (Ok, maybe, just maybe but cut their funding to a reasonable level)
Department of the Interior (DOI) (eliminate or defund)
Department of the Treasury (eliminate or defund)
Department of Transportation (DOT) (Ok, I think is necessary, but costs too damn much)
Totally eliminate the EPA. (eliminate or defund)


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

I am committed to reducing the size, power and scope of government. The Dept. of Homeland (IN) Security tops the charts having cost the taxpayers 649 BILLION DOLLARS between 2001 and 2011. In addition cities are spending $70 million per week more on homeland security than they had before 9/11.

Homeland Security Budget | Costs of War

Unfortunately, most of the efforts end up targeting the very people the allocations were touted as protecting. The drones, armed federal mercenaries, womb to the tomb surveillance, etc. are all find funding dollars from the DHS.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

For me some of work the government has done that's been pretty good over the years is preservation of parts of our wildlife areas and protection of particular species. That in itself of course has various aspects of stupidity, but the word stupidity is synonymous with government. They've done some good work helping vets and other groups but than there's a whole of wtf that goes there too. I still can't subside the belief I wouldn't be happier living in a world with no big government at all and smaller communities in direct control of their own lands and laws, with each person a personal voice to be voiced directly if they choose to in community meetings. I'm not sure where to find that anymore.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> I am committed to reducing the size, power and scope of government. The Dept. of Homeland (IN) Security tops the charts having cost the taxpayers 649 BILLION DOLLARS between 2001 and 2011. In addition cities are spending $70 million per week more on homeland security than they had before 9/11.
> 
> Homeland Security Budget | Costs of War
> 
> Unfortunately, most of the efforts end up targeting the very people the allocations were touted as protecting. The drones, armed federal mercenaries, womb to the tomb surveillance, etc. are all find funding dollars from the DHS.


Resister: you and I don't usually agree on much of anything, but On this one we do.

Unfortunately DHS was developed to answer several of the mistakes that lead up to the 9/11 attacks and while it was a good faith effort only a few things have worked out quite as planned.

As a small local cop, we did get a bunch of equipment - mostly dealing with hazardous materials protection gear suits and masks etc - that would allow us to respond to an incident. They also stockpiled a bunch of replacement cache's of this type of material to allow us to swap out once our suits or filters had gotten contaminated.

But it also opened Pandora's Box with regards to our local neighbor (USMC) and did lead to at least one Posse Comitatus (can't spell) violation that should never happened.

Do away with DHS? Hard question. Go back to the original problem that generated the agency and re look all the problems and how to fix them


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Other than the Armed Services, nothing pleases me with the Federal Government.
> A Good Start would be to;
> 
> Immediately reduce the size and budget of EVERY Department by 10%.
> ...


Ok we do away with your treasury and Casie's FED and where does that leave us?


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

Wallimiyama said:


> Government = necesary evil........ Big Government = BIG EVIL


i agree that big government = big evil but i have to disagree with any form of government being a necessary evil. our government has completely overstepped boundaries, there is no question about that but to me, and the ideals i grew up with, a government (especially in a republic) is to protect the citizens and their rights. the perversion of our government has gotten worse when people started making laws based on feelings and emotion. people in today's society get their feelings hurt too easy and feel that their feelings trump other people's feelings...politicians only care about keeping their seat and paycheck so they cater to those with hurt feelings. a republic isnt 'majority rules' and my feelings are no more important than the next person's. if you say 'your religion offends me' then why can't i say 'your lack of religion offends me'?

i have 1001 different ways of how our government is wrong and it's hard to think of many that it gets right, but in an ideal government scenario in today's world, government would serve the sole purpose in ensuring that everybody has an opportunity to succeed. (notice i did not say 'ensuring everybody is equal') let the private sector do their job. let the free market work. set laws to allow each individual to live their life however they want to and punish those that step on the next person's freedoms. if i don't want to hire somebody based on their appearance then i should have that right. if i don't want to give somebody goods/services based on their religious beliefs (or lack of) then i should have that right, however, if i want to take from somebody else based on their appearance, success or religious views government *should* be there to stop that.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

So what about the tennessee valley authority?

Or the folks that dredge our harbors and rivers so ships and barges can navigate and get goods to market?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hard to say whether the DHS should be eliminated?

This thread got several clicks but little discussion.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/news-links/9279-fall-iraq-what-you-aren-t-being-told.html

Watch it and you'll have to ask yourself; are things choreographed to happen or allowed to happen in order to create a need?

The DHS came about after years of activity on behalf of entities other than the citizens, the states and the constitution created a situation.

Even now, both the left and the right are asserting that less liberty might be required to "protect" us from a "new" threat; a threat that our dollars have been spent to fund and train.

Meanwhile, our southern border has collapsed. What is more important to homeland security than controlling who crosses our borders?

Consider all the agencies that have been created in the last fifty years and realize how successful they have been at achieving the goals as explained to the public. All seem to be more about controlling the citizenry than they are about achieving goals. All are used for political purposes. DHS is no different.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> Ok we do away with your treasury and Casie's FED and where does that leave us?


*Sarge and the FED, sitting in a tree. K.I.S.S.I.N.G. Mwwwaaaah! Mmmm, You luuuuv your big private, central bank so much! *

Seriously. In this thread too?

I've answered this. You return the power of US money to the US Treasury where it belongs. Shocking, I know! (Slippy is only suggesting it's fat, bloated, ever expanding budget be cut to make it a lean mean fighting machine.... that can only afford *to do it's job*, and not make politician's rich! It's not rocket science.)

Look, I am not trying to convince you of anything. We agreed to disagree. But you tote it around from one post to the next over and over.

It was fun. But now I am angry with you. I blame you for running off a very smart, cool guy. Not because of your witty banter. But because, a man who endangers another member of the community (by searching out personal information and spreading it around) once, would do it again. Some people are very private and have way too much to protect (precious children and beloved spouse) to take the risk posting in a community that has such a man.

I'm not trying to make you feel bad. These things happen. The internet is Fight Club. I just want you to know why from now on every time you use my name in a post I will reply with, "Sarge and the FED, sitting in a tree. K.I.S.S.I.N.G. Mwwwaaaah! Mmmm, You luuuuv your big private, central bank so much!" 

Because if you can repeat "Casie doesn't understand how good the FED is to us." over and over, then surely I can say, "You love it MMm so good!"

P.S. please don't retaliate by posting my personal information online. I'll sadly leave the community if you want me too. (See? That's how passive aggressive is done correctly. I learned it from my Mother-In-Law. She is master pro level. You are a hobbyist. That's a compliment!)

I'm sure we'll be fine. We can ignore each other completely, talk potatoes, or keep doing this. I'm cool with whatever.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Government should be small and underfunded.
They should have to go to the people and ask for the funding and convince them that whatever monies they want are really necessary.
The people should say how our money is spent.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> Just thought I'd take a poll to see if anyone has any likes.:grin:


Isn't this like having five different types of cancer and then being ask which one you enjoy the most?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tango said:


> Government should be small and underfunded.
> They should have to go to the people and ask for the funding and convince them that whatever monies they want are really necessary.
> The people should say how our money is spent.


Yes, that is to say that the federal government should not be able to directly tax the citizens of the several states and then hold the money over the heads of the state governments.

Furthermore, agents of the federal agencies should not be conducting activities outside of properly seated federal territory.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> Ok we do away with your treasury and Casie's FED and where does that leave us?


Knock out the fed and the IRS wing of the treasury and go with a flat sales tax on goods and services. How's that sound?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SquirrelBait said:


> Knock out the fed and the IRS wing of the treasury and go with a flat sales tax on goods and services. How's that sound?


Import, export and excise taxes. All legal. So are fuel taxes.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Tango, SAR-1L, Denton, SquirrelBait,

That was 4 excellent posts all in a row. bang, bang, bang, bang! Quick-fire style!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Casie said:


> Tango, SAR-1L, Denton, SquirrelBait,
> 
> That was 4 excellent posts all in a row. bang, bang, bang, bang! Quick-fire style!


I'm about to go to work. Have to type just that fast! :lol:


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

When Hermin Cane (or however his name is spelled) ran for pres he proposed his version of the fare tax. Every one else came up with there plan. As soon as he stopped running we never heard about those plans any more.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Like I've said before no tax or spending bill is to be put into law until the people vote to approve it. The politicians only have the authority to right the bills, but it's the people money being stolen and spent so the people should have the final say. A flat sales tax could work but do away with the income tax completely. DHS needs to go, we already have the FBI, they can do the same shit DHS does and we have border patrol already to do they're part of DHS's job. DHS is just a government military for government sake and not accountable to the people which is wrong and IMO, un Constitutional. If push comes to shove let the people patrol the border and shoot to kill those invading the country illegally. Put all that ammo the government wants to buy to good use.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

vandelescrow, I liked that man. It was fun to say "Rocked you like a Herman Cain!" I gave him some cash. It's a shame he folded like a card table. 

I wish he'd just said, "After 6 months of frenzied digging, all Gloria and the MSM could come up with is I tried to get-it-on with some ladies 15 years ago. It was the 90s. I was in my Barry White phase. Ohhhhh yeahhhhhh! But that's all they could find on me. See? I'm pretty great! Now lets talk about some tax cuts."

That would have been cool.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Casie said:


> vandelescrow, I liked that man. It was fun to say "Rocked you like a Herman Cain!" I gave him some cash. It's a shame he folded like a card table.
> 
> I wish he'd just said, "After 6 months of frenzied digging, all Gloria and the MSM could come up with is I tried to get-it-on with some ladies 15 years ago. It was the 90s. I was in my Barry White phase. Ohhhhh yeahhhhhh! But that's all they could find on me. See? I'm pretty great! Now lets talk about some tax cuts."
> 
> That would have been cool.


Casie! 
I love it, Rocked You Like a Herman Cain! 
You are FIRED UP and READY...Your husband better get ready when he comes home tonight!


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Raaar! That's an idea, Slippy! He's gonna need a little TLC tonight. He's out playing in the rain because he had a "car versus kiosk" event. Car always wins. Redboxes always lose. Paperwork always stinks.


----------

